# WFT-E2 IIa suggestions



## Crapking (Mar 13, 2012)

Am going to evaluate the 'old' WFT- E2 IIa next weekend with my 1dIV and before connecting to my Mac Pro or MacBook Pro wanted to get forum feedback on pitfalls / mistakes to avoid.
My plan is to use my ATT wireless 4G card to allow the camera to send images to either my laptop or maybe my desktop (27" display). What are people's experiences with wifi networks / transfer times (RAW vs JPEG), etc. I am planning on displaying photos from an indoor volleyball tournament (to then print/sell), but have not used this hardware before. Previously I would swap out cards and my assistant would run a slideshow to generate sales, but through CPS I am going to try to go wireless / cardless. 
What problems can I expect??


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 8, 2014)

Crapking said:


> Am going to evaluate the 'old' WFT- E2 IIa next weekend with my 1dIV and before connecting to my Mac Pro or MacBook Pro wanted to get forum feedback on pitfalls / mistakes to avoid.
> My plan is to use my ATT wireless 4G card to allow the camera to send images to either my laptop or maybe my desktop (27" display). What are people's experiences with wifi networks / transfer times (RAW vs JPEG), etc. I am planning on displaying photos from an indoor volleyball tournament (to then print/sell), but have not used this hardware before. Previously I would swap out cards and my assistant would run a slideshow to generate sales, but through CPS I am going to try to go wireless / cardless.
> What problems can I expect??



Old thread I know, but the info might help somebody.

From the 1D MkIV on the WFT server interface became far better, it is very stable to and relatively easy to set up. Transfer of RAW files is not practical in any serious amount, jpegs fly through very well. Mac and FTP are a pain in the butt to set up so I don't bother. If you have the time to get the setup working nicely then the EOS Utility is far and away the best interface, the computer operator will get all the images as jpegs, then select the RAW's they want and just download them, but you can do that via the WFT server mode too.

The system is not particularly easy, or intuitive, setup can be very frustrating but once connections are made they seem fairly robust.


----------

